# I got your mama



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Little Carol came into the kitchen where her mother was making dinner. 
Her birthday was coming up and she thought this was a good time to 
tell her mother what she wanted. 'Mom, I want a bike for my birthday.' 
Now, Little Carol was a bit of a troublemaker. She had gotten into 
trouble at school and at home. 
Carol's mother asked her if she thought she deserved to get a bike for 
her birthday. Little Carol, of course, thought she did. Carol's 
mother, being a Christian woman, wanted her to reflect on her behavior 
over the last year, and write a letter to God and tell him why she 
deserved a bike for her birthday. 
Little Carol stomped up the steps to her room and sat down to write 
God a letter. 

LETTER 1: 
Dear God: 
I have been a very good girl this year and I would like a bike for my 
birthday. I want a red one. 
Carol 

Carol knew this wasn't true. She had not been a very good girl this year, so 
she tore up the letter and started over. 


LETTER 2: 
Dear God: 
This is your friend Carol. I have been a pretty good girl this year, 
and I would like a red bike for my birthday. 
Thank you, 
Carol 

Carol knew this wasn't true either. She tore up the letter and started again 

LETTER 3:
Dear God, 
I know I haven't been a good girl this year. I am very sorry. I will 
be a good girl if you just send me a red bike for my birthday. 
Carol 

Carol knew, even if it was true, this letter was not going to get her 
a bike. 
By now, she was very upset. She went downstairs and told her mother 
she wanted to go to church. Carol's mother thought her plan had worked 
because Carol looked very sad. 

'Just be home in time for dinner,' her mother said. 

Carol walked down the street to the church and up to the altar. She looked 
around to see if anyone was there. She picked up a statue of the Virgin Mary, slipped it under her jacket and ran out of the church, down the street, into her house, and up to her room. She shut the door and sat down and wrote her letter to God. 


LETTER 4: 
I GOT YOUR MAMA. 
IF YOU WANT TO SEE HER AGAIN, SEND THE BIKE. 

Signed, 
YOU KNOW WHO


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

nice :lol:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Good One! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

...Then the girl gets struck by lightning


----------

